# Solved: Delay auto log off - Remote Desktop



## Spaceman413 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I have searched quite a bit for a resolution to my problem, but it is sort of a weird issue.

I am a student working on a windows 2000 remote desktop machine. I am using a windows 7 laptop to connect to the remote desktop.

I am currently using the windows 2000 remote desktop to run MATLAB programs that I have written for school work. The problem is, sometimes the code can take hours to execute, and the Remote Desktop client is set up to automatically disconnect me after 30 minutes idle time.

I would love to run my programs over night, but the server would automatically kick me off. Is there some way to "jury rig" such that I can stay logged in? I do not have access to any server settings, I am only a client.

-Ryan


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, you mention that you're at school connecting to the remote server. I think you will have to contact the IT Administrator's at th school to see if they can change the server settings.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe you are correct Eddie. It is a Terminal Services setting that has to be changed on the server.


----------



## Spaceman413 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately it seems you two might be right. I doubt the admins will make this change for me, but it is worth a shot. Of coarse, this "time out" setting is in place for a reason.
Thanks for the help anyways.
-Ryan


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry we couldn't help, but you never know, they may be able to help you. If you never ask....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd suggest you have your teacher ask. If your teacher is assigning work that takes that long to process, it's the teacher's responsibility to work with the IT department to make sure the students have access to the tools they need to do the coursework requested.


----------

